

Disney's Copy Paste - BorisBomega
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2010/03/28/disney’s-copy-paste/

======
jamesbressi
At first glance one may assume "laziness" in the sense of decreasing
production costs, but Disney has a history of being much, much more
calculated.

My hunch is a psychological affect/effect on the viewer and I would love to
investigate the implication further. Anyone have any ideas?

~~~
sounddust
Here's some background:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYt9UmastGo&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYt9UmastGo&feature=related)

Seems like the explanation is rather simple: the animator (Wolfgang
Reitherman) enjoyed reusing animations from old Disney movies and was known
for it.

~~~
jamesbressi
Nice find, though whether intentional or not I am still curious as to what
kind of influence this can have on the viewer.

While this study is directly related
<http://pom.sagepub.com/cgi/content/abstract/15/2/187> to what I am trying to
find, it does offer enough insight to draw a new hypothesis to test.

"Familiarity was a function of chart performance but likeability was not.
Hence repetition increases familiarity but has little effect on likeability."

So, is it then possible that when he "copied" a classic animation and reused
it in a new one that it possibly served as a function of how well the new
animation performed? Remember, although in the study I found, familiarity had
to do with the exact same song and performance, the copy of the animations
very well are picked up subconsciously to the repeat Disney consumers and very
well could have influenced its theatrical (ticket sales, home video sales)
performance.

------
chanux
Maybe they have secret graphical find and replace tools ;).

